

Ask HN: demo video do's and don't's - lunaru

Just about every app homepage these days has a teaser/demo video showing off the goods. I'm about ready to make videos for a couple of my apps, and I'm wondering what are some "best-practices"?<p>- What software should I use to record the video? - Which video host is best? blip.tv? vimeo? - How long is the ideal video? - Voice narration or graphic pop-ups? - Anything else you can think of?
======
fp
A very important point is comprehensibility of any voice and readability of
all the text in your video. Some demo videos I've seen are not _too_ great at
these.

------
neovive
I would suggest also offering an alternative screen tour as well. Since not
everyone will have sound enabled or speakers on -- especially in offices.

